# Neue CPU macht Probleme, PC stürzt ab



## marvinlol (11. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vorhin einen neuen Prozessor (Intel c2d E6300)  auf mein MS-7091 gebaut (inkl. Wäremeleitpaste usw.). Nach dem Starten des PC´s bemerkte ich, dass er zwar läuft aber nicht bootet. Jetzt wollte ich es mit einem BIOS Update versuchen und habe dazu den alten Prozessor wieder eingebaut. Jetzt fährt der PC anfangs hoch aber schafft es gerade so Windows zu booten und geht dann aus. Er fährt dann noch mehrmals hintereinander hoch doch stürzt letztendlich wieder ab. 

Ich weiß nicht wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Larrywayn (11. März 2010)

Eventuell ist beim Cpu-Kühler/Cpu einbauen ein Arbeitsspeicher rausgerutscht bzw. beschädigt worden. Ist mir am Wochenende auch passiert. Da mal einen Blick drauf haben und eventuell die Riegel durchprobieren ^.^
Wäre jetzt so meine erste Vermutung aufgrund der Schilderung.
mfg ^_^


----------



## marvinlol (11. März 2010)

Das eine Problem ist gelöst. Der PC bootet mit der alten CPU! Ich habe den CPU-Kühler nochmal abgebaut und gesehen, dass dieser mit der CPU gar nicht in Berührung gekommen war. D.h. er ist warscheinlich einfach viel zu heiss gelaufen und hat sich somit selbst ausgeschaltet.

Mein Problem ist jetzt aber, dass mein neuer Prozessor nicht läuft  
Ich habe noch nie ein BIOS Update gemacht und wie ich in mehreren Foren gelesen habe wird dies oft Zwecks Diskette gemacht.
Mein Problem ist, dass ich kein Diskettenlaufwerk habe. Habt ihr eine Lösung für mich?


----------



## iTalk (11. März 2010)

> Mein Problem ist jetzt aber, dass mein neuer Prozessor nicht läuft
> Ich habe noch nie ein BIOS Update gemacht und wie ich in mehreren Foren gelesen habe wird dies oft Zwecks Diskette gemacht.
> Mein Problem ist, dass ich kein Diskettenlaufwerk habe. Habt ihr eine Lösung für mich?


Diskettenlaufwerk kaufen  gibt's schon für 10€ bei eBay: http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=diskettenlaufwerk&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Larrywayn (11. März 2010)

Eventuell mal gucken, ob es nicht einen Bios-updater gibt, welcher direkt in Windows funktioniert. 
Bei Asus geht das immer wunderbar und ohne Probleme. Werden also auch andere Firmen haben so was denke ich. Dann braucht man kein Diskettenlaufwerk und ansonsten geht es auch vom Usb-Stick vielleicht, dann spart man sich das unnötige Diskettenlaufwerk ^.^
Aber wie das bei älteren Boards ist weiß ich leider nicht, ob die das unterstützen O:


----------



## iTalk (11. März 2010)

> dann spart man sich das unnötige Diskettenlaufwerk ^.^


So unnötig sind die guten alten Floppys zum Glück noch nicht geworden. Man braucht die immernoch für ältere Software.
Ist jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach keine Fehlanschaffung!


----------



## marvinlol (11. März 2010)

Vielen dank für eure Antworten.

Da ich einen Medion PC habe, habe ich den PC mal von der Application & Support CD gebootet und die MS-Dos Eingabeaufforderung geöffnet.
Von da aus wollte ich von "Q:\" (?!) auf die Partition H: (Dateisystem: FAT32) wechseln. Diese Partition enthält die Flash Datei usw. Ich bekomme an diesem Punkt immer die Meldung "Ungültige Laufwerksangabe". Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich auf H: zugreifen kann?

Ich habe es so probiert: 

Q:\ >     H:
Q:\ >     H:\Medion
Q:\ >     CD H:
Q:\ >     CD H:\Medion

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was zu tun ist :´D


----------



## Dr Dau (11. März 2010)

Hallo!

Ist es evtl. möglich dass die Support-CD kein NTFS unterstützt?
Dann würde ich es mal mit C: versuchen.
Und im Zweifel einfach mal alle Laufwerksbuchstaben durchprobieren..... geht ja nur max. von A: bis Z:. 

Schlimmstenfalls, was mich aber eigentlich wundern würde, unterstützt die Support-CD den Laufwerkscontroller nicht.
Dann würde ich mir das BIOS-Update einfach auf einen USB-Speicherstick ziehen.

Ansonsten:
Q:\>Laufwerksbuchstabe: (zum angegebenen Laufwerk wechseln)
Q:\>CD Verzeichnis (in das angegebene Verzeichnis wecheln)
Q:\>DIR /P (im aktuellen Verzeichnis die Dateien seitenweise auflisten)

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Im übrigen spielt es keine Rolle ob Du die Laufwerksbuchstaben, Verzeichnisnamen, Dateinamen und Kommandos gross oder klein schreibst.
Schliesslich reden wir hier nicht von Linux. 
[/edit]


----------



## marvinlol (12. März 2010)

Okay vielen dank. Werde ich im laufe des Tages  mal ausprobieren. 


> Ist es evtl. möglich dass die Support-CD kein NTFS unterstützt?


Die Partition H: ist  FAT32.  Alle anderen sind NTFS.Eigendlich müsste ich darauf doch dann auf H: zugreifen können. 
Mit dem USB-Stick: Wenn ich im BIOS einstelle, dass ich vom USB-Stick booten will, komme ich dann auch in eine Eingabeaufforderung?

Vielen dank.


----------



## marvinlol (12. März 2010)

UPDATE: 

In der Eingabeaufforderung habe ich jetzt Buchstabe für Buchstabe ausprobiert und ich habe Zugriff auf die Laufwerke: C, Q und Z.
Bei Laufwerk B bekomme ich die Meldung, dass ich eine Diskette einlegen, und anschließend mit EINGABE bestätigen soll.
Nur C, D,E und H existieren wirklich auf meiner Festplatte.  
Jedoch kann ich in keinem der drei Laufwerke in den gewünschten Ordner Medion wechseln, der die Flash Dateien enthält.
Laufwerk N ist mein USB-Stick, auf dem die Dateien ebenfalls enthalten sind. 

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------

